# gave my reds up



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

for these
















pretty good trade for a lfs got everything for free.Nothing special but Ill be back to ps once I move.Oscar 12" channel cat 10"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, that catfish will grow to four feet long, I hope you've got a barbecue planned in the future...

And moved to non-piranha pictures


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

yes I know how big they get


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hell yea dude its all about the oscar
good trade


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya piranha's get gay after a while i had mine over a year, nice move man!!!! have fun


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oscars are cool fish,I used to have a nice breeding pair years ago


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats dude







have some fun.


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

that is a pretty nice trade awsome oscar


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice oscar...what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

55g. 110g on the way


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

mauls said:


> ya piranha's get gay after a while i had mine over a year, nice move man!!!! have fun
> [snapback]1015367[/snapback]​


boooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

piranhas are never Gay! i mean what the hell are you thinking.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

they do get boring once you have seen them rip sh*t up already but oscars have always been my favorite fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

channel cats usually dont get much larger than 2' in a home aquarium... but still, that is pretty big for a smaller tank. Plan on getting a 180+ if you want to keep that guy for a while


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> piranhas are never Gay! i mean what the hell are you thinking.
> [snapback]1016421[/snapback]​


They just sit there, unless there eating, and there ugly!!! Trust me i loved mine, I had them as a baby, and they were fun to watch grow. Once they got adult's and you can't keep hardly any tankmates....... i lost intrest.

But ya they were cool, i just enjoy cichlids alot more now.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

pittbull breeder said:


> they do get boring once you have seen them rip sh*t up already but oscars have always been my favorite fish
> [snapback]1016426[/snapback]​


same here oscar power B:censored:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Should of keep the p's.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

naw oscars are better than p's


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i am not a cichlid fan but it appears you have a nice oscar there. i bet you'll get bored with him and the cat to. oscars can be pretty dull even for a cichlid. my buddy had some big ones and they just blob around the tank and then you feed them and they just gulp it. but hey screw me, who am i to judge? if you like the oscar then right on. good pick up.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Genin said:


> i am not a cichlid fan but it appears you have a nice oscar there. i bet you'll get bored with him and the cat to. oscars can be pretty dull even for a cichlid. my buddy had some big ones and they just blob around the tank and then you feed them and they just gulp it. but hey screw me, who am i to judge? if you like the oscar then right on. good pick up.
> [snapback]1044205[/snapback]​


I agree. To each his own though. Im trading all my cichlids in for some SW inverts later today.

That catfish looks tasty









--Dan


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I also recently got rid of my shoal of reds. I am a lot happier now w/ my CA cichlids and africans.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Not something i would have done but if you like it thats all that counts.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

To me...Piranha's are the king...They just have this lure..this mystique about them. Everyone knows what a Piranha is...No way you could say that about an oscar/cichlid...But to actually own legends as piranhas are...Its just incredible. I love my p's.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

NICE oscar!


----------



## oliver1013 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have P's and I have oscars. I love em both!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

STILL PREFERS THE P'S BUIT HEY THAT ISNT A BAD TRADE


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

mauls said:


> ya piranha's get gay after a while i had mine over a year, nice move man!!!! have fun

















Blasphemy


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

flashover00 said:


> ya piranha's get gay after a while i had mine over a year, nice move man!!!! have fun

















Blasphemy
[/quote]

here is an idea, I love both types of fish, and to me the only gay fish is goldfish, lol if u think piranhas are gay go to a piranhasrgay.com site! but ntil then this is piranha-fury! and to the man who breeds pitbulls, I def love that oscar pick up, even tho u had to trade some p's for it, that is the nicest coloration on any large oscar ever! so enjoy


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool pics


----------

